# Panama City



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Went to Shell Island from noon till 6. Water rough, 84F, outgoing tide. Didn't expect too much. Ended up with 2 Pompano (11.5" and 19") and a 24" redfish. Also 1 whiting, 1 ladyfish, numerous stingrays, and a s#!tload of catfish.  Wife caught the big Pomp - biggest ever for us.  Might submit picture for gallery.


----------



## ann (Apr 13, 2003)

ok where is shell island? i went to little st.george this weekend , a barrier island only boat acsessable, caught 2 monster trout in the bay, sailcats and hard heads and i ladyfish, when did you catch the pompano? what time of day? incomeing high tide, the beach fishing sucked by the old lighthouse very cool place though between st. vincent island and eastpass. thanks for the info


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Its a small island that separates St. Andrews Bay from the gulf between Panama City and Tyndall AFB (to the east). Maybe 10 miles in length and less than 500 hundred yards wide in most places. St. Andrews State Park and Tyndall AFB make up most of it, so its unspoiled. It is an island (at least until the Tyndall pass closes itself again), so you do need a boat. But that tends to keep the touristas to a minimum.

Tide outgoing. Caught both about 3pm. After that seemed like all there was was catfish.

Am going to spend a few days at a bed/breakfast on Cape San Blas just west of St. Vincent Island later this summer. Looking forward to exploring the area and wettin a few lines. The lighthouse sounds like a good place to see.


----------

